# programme installieren



## posseidon (28. Juni 2001)

hallo leute,

ich bin neuling auf dem gebiet linux. ich habe die schnauze voll von windows, daher habe ich mir kurzerhand linux suse 7.1 gekauft und auch installiert. heisst also, ich muss noch viel lernen.

ich habe mir den browser opera für linux heruntergeladen und wollte es (heheh wie im windows) installieren. ging aber irgedwie nich.

jetzt meine frage:

kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie ich ein heruntergeladenes programm installiere??? fände ich absolut klasse, wenn mir das jemand genau sagen könnte.

danke und cu


----------



## Markus (29. Juni 2001)

kommt drauf an was du installieren möchtest

zb wenn es was fuer die con ist muss du es Compilern wie das geht steht aber fast immer schritt fuer schritt in einer readme die dabei ist meistens nach dem motto ./configure ./make ./makeinstall so in der art läuft das meistens ....

wie es jetzt mit kde usw aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich nur con benutze ....


ok ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein wenig helfe 

cu Markus


----------



## posseidon (2. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus _
> *kommt drauf an was du installieren möchtest
> 
> zb wenn es was fuer die con ist muss du es Compilern wie das geht steht aber fast immer schritt fuer schritt in einer readme die dabei ist meistens nach dem motto ./configure ./make ./makeinstall so in der art läuft das meistens ....
> ...




hi markus,

danke für deine antwort. jedoch konnte ich mit dem begriff con nix anfangen. ich arbeite mir kde, weisst du. und da ist es wahrscheinlich anders. ich brauche absolute gewissheit was den vorgang betrifft. habe da etwas angst davon wild darauf herum zu hacken. vielleicht fällt dir ja doch noch etwas ein. hoffe ich doch )) danke nochmals und in erwartung einer antwort

gruß possi


----------



## Markus (12. Juli 2001)

hi

ups sorry fuer con ich meinte damit eingentlich die "console" also einfach eine shell ( kannst auch einfach strg + alt + f3 druecken (wenn du im kde bist ) dann kommste dahin was ich mein ) dann anmelden mit deinem benutzer
( wenn du root rechte hast wuerde ich mich dann da als root anmelden ) dann einfach in der verzeichniss des programmes wechseln welches du installieren willst ( cd /usr/local/"programm" dahin wuerde ich es entpacken und da auch installieren ) dann gibt es zu
99 % in dem verzeichniss eine readme die einfach mal ansehen da steht wieder mal zu 99 % eine beschreibung wie mans "schnell" installiert da sollte dann stehen 1. gehen ins verzeichniss und gebe dann ./configure ein 2. ./make danach 3. ./make install ..... so sollte es sein und auch gehen

naja versuchs mal wenn was nicht geh einfach wieder posten  


und inzwischen kannste mich auch ein wenig ueber kde ausfragen 
ich muss dohc echt sagen das das kde 2 echt gut geworden ist im vergleich zu "frueher"...


cu Markus


----------

